# TARGET PRACTICE



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

I am cleaning up my bale lot and feeding up the old leftover bales to the cows. Had one bale that renter used as a backstop for sighting in his rifle and a little target practice. Don't really know how much he did.

If I feed it to the cows will it cause a problem? I know cows are incredibly good at sorting junk out of hay but I don't want to cause any hardware disease.

Thanks for any responses.


----------



## Farmerbrown2 (Sep 25, 2018)

THERE IS NO WAY I WOULD RISK A COW OVER A BALE OF HAY PERIOD. AROUND HERE BUTCHER COWS ARE WORTH WAY MORE THAN AN OLD BALE OF HAY . I DON'T LIKE THROWING $1000.00 IN THE GARBAGE TO SAVE A $100.00 .


----------



## carcajou (Jan 28, 2011)

this^^^^^^


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

Spent bullets would be too smooth to cause hardware disease as such. They may cause lead poisoning, don't know how ingested lead metal works in ruminants. Lead paint has been known to cause lead poisoning in cattle. If there were arrows in the bale cows would sort those out.


----------



## JMT (Aug 10, 2013)

Not planning on risking it. Just thought I would check to see if anyone on here would know that it is definitely not a risk.

I will just leave that bale for more target practice.


----------



## swmnhay (Jun 13, 2008)

I've heard of cattle dieing from a old battery left in a pasture.NO WAY I would feed it.


----------



## Tim/South (Dec 12, 2011)

Metal is very toxic to cattle.


----------



## bluefarmer (Oct 10, 2010)

(Posted 12 April 2014 - 09:21 PM
THERE IS NO WAY I WOULD RISK A COW OVER A BALE OF HAY PERIOD. AROUND HERE BUTCHER COWS ARE WORTH WAY MORE THAN AN OLD BALE OF HAY . I DON'T LIKE THROWING $1000.00 IN THE GARBAGE TO SAVE A $100.00 .). Why is it we want to do stuff like that!!!


----------

